# Lautstärkenregelung über Netzwerk steuern



## Fridolin (9. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe heute gesehen wie einer über wireless lan bei einem anderen laptop die lautstärkenregelung runtergedreht hat, was ich gesehen habe ist das er dafür ein java programm geschrieben hat(könnte aber auch c gewesen sein, c programme hat er auch zumindest hat er aber einen Process und einen runtime.exec aufruf verwendet) und der besitzer des anderen laptops hat musik über ein headset gehört. Mich würde interessieren wie man sowas in java macht und was man kennen muss um über netzwerke (ohne wireless lan das hab ich nicht) programme zu starten oder vielleicht in ein word dokument was hinein schreiben und welche library ich mir ansehen muss.

lg Fridolin


----------



## Grizzly (9. Sep 2004)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du möchtest so etwas wie VNC in Java realisieren? Oder willst Du ein Hacker (bzw. Cracker - Hacker sind ja eigentlich Programmierer  ) Tool schreiben? :bahnhof:


----------



## Fridolin (9. Sep 2004)

Das letzte was ich will ist ein programm schreiben mit denen andere leute fremdes eigentum grundlos beschädigen können (abgesehen davon kann ich es nicht) Ich habe nur gefragt weil wir jetzt einen neues fach namens netzwerkprogrammierung bekommen haben und unser lehrer mit uns c machen will. heute hat er ein bisschen was über ein 500 protokoll das später zu ldap geworden ist gesprochen und mit dem man verzeichnisdienste verwalten kann, und er will uns erklären wie man von einem rechner auf einem anderen programme, funktionen aufruft und wie
man mit der wmi schnittstelle betriebssystemdaten ausliest aber alles nur in c und nach dreiwöchiger einführung will
er dann c++ und wmi machen aber mich würde es trotzdem interessieren wie man es auch in java schreiben kann
aber falls ich hier was unmögliches angesprochen habe dann entschuldige ich mich denn ich habe irgendwo schonmal gehört das man mit java allein die hardware selbst nicht ansprechen kann

lg Fridolin


----------



## Grizzly (10. Sep 2004)

Hi,

wenn Du auf dem anderen Rechner auch ein Java Programm von Dir läuft könntest mittels der Klasse Robot die Lautstärke ändern. Dann würdest Du damit die Maus auf die Laustärke-Einstellung in der SysTray bewegen und könntest sie so manipulieren. Aber direkt geht das nicht - zumindest nicht das ich wüsste.

P.S.: Das Protokoll heisst X.500. Und LDAP ist eine abgespeckte Version davon, aber kein Nachfolger.


----------

